# Mother Delivers Healthy Baby, Sues After Failed Abortion



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

*                            Mother delivers healthy baby and lawsuit after unsuccessful abortion                    *

                                  Shocked to learn she was still pregnant following Akron procedure, mother decides to risk her life to give birth. Malpractice lawsuit filed



Inside an Akron abortion clinic was not where Ariel Knights wanted to be.
But  after much anguish, she found herself walking through those clinic  doors, joining a sea of women filling dozens of chairs stacking the  waiting room.


“Every seat was full. People were standing,” she said. “It was pretty much like a slaughterhouse; it was like OK, next, next.” 



When  her name was called that March morning a year ago, she walked into a  cramped room and climbed onto a table, positioning her lower body above a  trash bag. When the doctor finished, Knights, still woozy from being  sedated, was handed her things and shown the door.


Looking back on  that day, Knights, the mother of a preschool-age son, said she did what  she felt needed to be done to protect herself and her family. Afflicted  with uterus didelphys, going through with this new pregnancy could put  the 22-year-old woman’s life at risk, doctors told her.
“It was a  decision I made because my life was in danger,” she said. “I was put in  jeopardy. And I have a son that I am supposed to be taking care of.”
A  week after the clinic visit, Knights found herself in an ER where she  would hear the news: She was still pregnant. About seven months later,  she gave birth to a healthy 6-pound girl.


Knights doesn’t know  what happened during the abortion procedure performed at the Akron  Women’s Medical Group. She’s hoping for an answer as her malpractice  lawsuit against the clinic makes its way through Summit County Common  Pleas Court.


She is seeking unspecified damages for pain and  suffering and emotional distress. The lawsuit was filed March 4 and has  been assigned to Judge Amy Corrigall Jones.


Carol Westfall, the clinic’s director, declined comment when contacted by phone this week.


Jim  Gutbrod, an Akron attorney representing Knights, said the lawsuit is a  malpractice claim that alleges the clinic and its doctor deviated from  acceptable standard care. At the same time, Gutbrod, who is opposed to  abortions for any reason, said he hopes the lawsuit serves as the  impetus for change.


“From Ariel’s description, you can see how  poorly the clinic is run and how different it is from any other medical  procedure that’s done in our country,” he said. “The way they do things  is horrendous.”


Knights, who is engaged to  be married and works as a dental lab technician, said she learned she  had uterine didelphys during the pregnancy of her son. The genetic  condition results in a double uterus with individual cervices.


She  said her son was carried in the left uterus, which was healthy enough  to carry the fetus to a near full-term pregnancy without complications  and a C-section birth.


 In her second pregnancy, an exam in early  February 2012 showed the fetus was located in the right uterus, which  her doctor told her was unstable and put her pregnancy and her life at  risk. She had little choice, she said, but to opt for an abortion.


“It was a decision made because my life was in jeopardy. End of story. Point blank, that’s it,” she said.


After  leaving the abortion clinic in Akron, Knights thought her pregnancy was  over. She is still unsure how or why the abortion failed. An ultrasound  was performed twice before the procedure. She is unsure if one was done  afterward.


She is also unsure why the abortion clinic doctor  believed the procedure was complete and what, if anything, was removed  from her body.
“[The doctor] said, ‘All right, everything’s good and clear, everything went well,’ ” she recalled.


Days  afterward, however, she said she was constantly ill and in pain. After  about a week that included a visit to her family doctor, she went to an  ER, where she was be seen by an obstetric triage doctor. 


An internal ultrasound was performed. 

“And  the look on [the doctor’s] face when he found out, he was like, ‘Oh my  goodness, honey, you’re still pregnant,’ ” she said. “My fiance and I,  we both were kind of in shock.”


She contacted the Akron abortion clinic and was told she could visit their Cleveland-area office. She declined.


Instead,  she contacted another abortion clinic, which told her, according to the  lawsuit, it would not treat her for “somebody else’s mistake.”


It  was then, she said, that she and her fiance decided to forge ahead with  the pregnancy. What followed were multiple trips to the ER, four  hospital admissions that lasted three to five days, and biweekly visits  with a doctor who specializes in high-risk pregnancies. The visits  always included an ultrasound exam, she said.


The concern, she said, was that the weakened uterus carrying her child would fail. The fear never left her during her pregnancy.
“I  can’t explain how I felt. It was just a sense of being overwhelmed,  wondering what happened to the baby, wondering what’s happening to me  and what did [the clinic] think they did,” she said. “It was just  constant stress.”


On Sept. 20, she gave  birth to her daughter. Again, a C-section was performed to deliver her  child, a 6-pound, 20-inch girl. Although the child was in neonatal  intensive care for breathing problems, the baby is now healthy.


Knights,  who said her medical condition makes her pro-choice in the abortion  debate, hopes her lawsuit will prompt better treatment for other women  seeking the procedure.


In the meantime, she said she is blessed with a beautiful child she considers her “miracle baby.”


The irony of the failed abortion, however, is not lost.


“That’s  a sore subject to think about,” she said as she became visibly  emotional. “I mean, it’s just hard, thinking she’s here and thinking, if  they would have done their job. … It’s just something I don’t like to  think about.”

*Find this article at: *
http://www.ohio.com/news/local/moth...-lawsuit-after-unsuccessful-abortion-1.381495


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 2, 2013)

This baby girl that she gave birth too was smart... she hid in the womb that saved her life.   

I believe that the Lord 'hid' (protected) this baby from the abortionist; leading them to perform the operation in the 'other' womb instead.   

I hope she loses this case, I truly hope she loses, and just enjoys the beauty of her son and daughter.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow. This baby was meant  to be here!!!!!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thing is, it's allowable in our church, Belle Du Jour, solely if the mother's life is in danger.  If I were in that situation, I don't know if I'd go through the pregnancy if my life were in danger, but since the child and mother survived in health, why sue?   I'm very glad they survived.   And I do not believe in abortion in any other situation other than certain danger for the mother's life.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Thing is, it's allowable in our church, @Belle Du Jour, solely if the mother's life is in danger.  If I were in that situation, I don't know if I'd go through the pregnancy if my life were in danger, but since the child and mother survived in health, why sue?   I'm very glad they survived.   And I do not believe in abortion in any other situation other than certain danger for the mother's life.



I believe the official teaching is that an abortion is never permissible, since it's an intrinsic evil, meaning that the act in and of itself is morally wrong and can never be made "not evil" under any circumstance or for any reason.

The mother's options could have been:

1) carry to viability and have an emergency c-section

2) receive surgery or medical treatment that could help improve her chances of carrying to term

3) emergency c-section with less chance of viability

Basically all options should be on the table *except* that of *directly killing* the unborn child.

(Note: bolded is added for emphasis, not yelling )


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with Galadriel and that was my understanding of church teaching as well.  St. Gianna Molla is a woman I greatly admire who went through a complicated pregnancy and chose the life of her child and ended up losing her own and I hope that I would have that same courage.  This life is not mine to decide anyway--I gave it all up to God.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 2, 2013)

Churches allow abortions?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 2, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Churches allow abortions?



No sweetvi See Galadriel's post above.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Churches allow abortions?



No, and I certainly don't want to put any words in JaneBond007's mouth since she is very capable of explaining her views , but I hope that my explanation clarified the Church's moral stance on the issue.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just saw this...

I'm talking about medically necessary "abortions" to save the life of the mother.  For example, ectopic pregnancies.  If the fallopian is removed, the fetus dies.  It's not a direct abortion but a secondary effect of a procedure to preserve the mother's life.  The Church is against direct abortions but a mother has the human right to save her life.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 2, 2013)

I figured as much.....thank you for the clarification


----------



## JaneBond007 (Apr 2, 2013)

St. Gianna Molla


We had a discussion elsewhere of this and it was funny...the men were saying a woman should be enough of a saint to do what she did, even if she had present children to raise.  More than 1/2 the women thought they were being stupid because they've never had a child to face such a fate.  I probably would not choose to allow a dangerous pregnancy to threaten my life, esp. since I have children to raise.  I probably wouldn't have allowed one if there were no other children.  I don't think sainthood necessarily rests with that type of sacrifice.  But it surely is an individual choice to do so...or not to do so.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 2, 2013)

Although I'm happy the baby girl is alive, can't help but also feel bad for her. I would hate to find out I was almost aborted (medically necessary or not). That has to mess with your mind.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Just saw this...
> 
> I'm talking about medically necessary "abortions" to save the life of the mother.  For example, ectopic pregnancies.  If the fallopian is removed, the fetus dies.  It's not a direct abortion but a secondary effect of a procedure to preserve the mother's life.  The Church is against direct abortions but a mother has the human right to save her life.



I see what you're saying. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> St. Gianna Molla
> 
> 
> We had a discussion elsewhere of this and it was funny...the men were saying a woman should be enough of a saint to do what she did, even if she had present children to raise.  More than 1/2 the women thought they were being stupid because they've never had a child to face such a fate.  I probably would not choose to allow a dangerous pregnancy to threaten my life, esp. since I have children to raise.  I probably wouldn't have allowed one if there were no other children.  I don't think sainthood necessarily rests with that type of sacrifice.  But it surely is an individual choice to do so...or not to do so.



I think Saint Gianna practiced heroic virtue, because like you said, it's an extremely difficult decision and sacrifice to make. Our Lord did tell us that no greater love does a person have than when he (or she) lays down his life for someone else.

For those unfamiliar with St. Gianna, she was a pediatrician, wife and mother, and she was suffering from cancer. She was willing to try whatever treatments possible, but refused a direct abortion (which is often suggested for pregnant cancer patients).


----------



## simplybeauty (Apr 2, 2013)

Now this may be a dumb question, but could it be possible that she was pregnant with twins? One in each uterus??? Lol Idk I've never had kids nor have I ever heard of having two uteruses


----------



## JaneBond007 (Apr 2, 2013)

Galadriel

I didn't remember that she had cancer...I just remember that she sacrificed herself to bring the child full-term.  She knew she was dying anyway, then, right?  I need to read up further on her.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 2, 2013)

St. Gianna was diagnosed with a uterine tumor at 2 months gestation and she chose to have the tumor removed surgically during the pregnancy so she could carry the child to term (instead having a hysterectomy which would result in death of the child).  After delivering a 10 pound girl by c-section on Good Friday, she basically died from an infection of the abdominal cavity.  Her last words were "Jesus, I love You!"  So it sounds like she died from complications of surgery than the tumor itself.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 2, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Just saw this...
> 
> I'm talking about medically necessary "abortions" to save the life of the mother.  For example, ectopic pregnancies.  If the fallopian is removed, the fetus dies.  It's not a direct abortion but a secondary effect of a procedure to preserve the mother's life.  The Church is against direct abortions but a mother has the human right to save her life.



I don't consider that an abortion.  Since the pregnancy is outside the uterus, it is not a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> @Galadriel
> 
> I didn't remember that she had cancer...I just remember that she sacrificed herself to bring the child full-term.  She knew she was dying anyway, then, right?  I need to read up further on her.



Edited: Belle just answered


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 2, 2013)

simplybeauty said:


> Now this may be a dumb question, but could it be possible that she was pregnant with twins? One in each uterus??? Lol Idk I've never had kids nor have I ever heard of having two uteruses



I'm still trying to wrap my head around having such a medical condition! Wow, two uteruses...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 3, 2013)

St. Gianna had such an interesting life.  She started out as a very poor student but ended up getting it together and doing everything for the glory of God.  As galadriel said, she went on to be a doctor and cared a lot for the poor.  She married later in life as she wasn't sure if her vocation was being a missionary doctor or marriage.  She prayed at Lourdes and later that year met her husband.  She was almost my confirmation saint.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I don't consider that an abortion.  Since the pregnancy is outside the uterus, it is not a viable pregnancy.




Technically, it's an abortion.  It's getting rid of a pregnancy that is not viable, but could be.  There are those who argue that a woman should risk her life to carry the child full-term even in an ectopic pregnancy because there is the chance of a live birth in medical history.  The fetus continues to develop but in the fallopian.  I'm speaking technically...what our Church is against is in-utero direct abortions for convenience, not secondary.  There are moral aspects of abortion, but the medical term is yet another.  Abortions naturally occur in-utero  as well and are  termed "miscarriages."


----------



## Leigh (Apr 3, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Thing is, it's allowable in our church, Belle Du Jour, solely if the mother's life is in danger.  If I were in that situation, I don't know if I'd go through the pregnancy if my life were in danger, but since the child and mother survived in health, why sue?   I'm very glad they survived.   And I do not believe in abortion in any other situation other than certain danger for the mother's life.



Because of the medical expenses, pain, suffering, lies, and initial money spent on the abortion.

She was deceived.  One thing for sure is that this shows that doctors can't tell how the human body will perform.  They had her thinking she and the baby would die if she remained pregnant. 

She knew this subconsciously, otherwise she would've went in and gotten another abortion.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 3, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Technically, it's an abortion.  It's getting rid of a pregnancy that is not viable, but could be.  There are those who argue that a woman should risk her life to carry the child full-term even in an ectopic pregnancy because there is the chance of a live birth in medical history.  The fetus continues to develop but in the fallopian.  I'm speaking technically...what our Church is against is in-utero direct abortions for convenience, not secondary.  There are moral aspects of abortion, but the medical term is yet another.  Abortions naturally occur in-utero  as well and are  termed "miscarriages."



Actually, ectopic is not considered in the medical classification of abortions.  There are several types: spontaneous and missed (ie miscarriages), threatened (the fetus is in danger of miscarriage), and elective (when the mother choses to abort--which most people think of as an abortion).  

A surgery to remove an ectopic is not "technically" an abortion.


----------



## Leigh (Apr 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> This baby girl that she gave birth too was smart... she hid in the womb that saved her life.
> 
> I believe that the Lord 'hid' (protected) this baby from the abortionist; leading them to perform the operation in the 'other' womb instead.
> 
> I hope she loses this case, I truly hope she loses, and just enjoys the beauty of her son and daughter.



I hope she wins.  She didn't want an abortion and when offered a 2nd try, she declined.  Her doctor told her the baby wouldn't survive and her life would be compromised to even try.

It shows we have to stand on the Word and believe.  And the stress she underwent fearing for her child's life... that's more on the doctor than the abortion clinic.  But she paid for an abortion, they knew she didn't have one but sent her on her merry way.  So she was defrauded.  Had additional monetary expenses and pain because of it.  But in the end was blessed with a beautiful child.  

They need to pay.  It's like saying they took out the appendix and the person dies because the ruptured appendix is still there.


----------



## Leigh (Apr 3, 2013)

simplybeauty said:


> Now this may be a dumb question, but could it be possible that she was pregnant with twins? One in each uterus??? Lol Idk I've never had kids nor have I ever heard of having two uteruses



That would've shown up in the many ultra sounds. So it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Laela (Apr 9, 2013)

Never heard of double uterus; it's sad she had to suffer through a high-risk pregnancy.. but I'm glad she had a healthy baby. ..she was meant to be here.


----------

